# **Spiritual Poetry Thread**



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Feel free to post your spiritual writing or your favorite spiritual poetry here.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Shadows In Light

Life
Always on the outside 
looking in.
Shunned.
Rejected.
Taking refuge 
in dark places,
hiding in fear of this 
cold world,
darkness became 
a part of me.

Now
drawing nearer 
to You,
my eyes adjusting 
to the light,
it's clear 
there is a place for me.

In the shadow of 
the cross...
True 
Sanctuary


-Karen-


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Don't surrender your loneliness
So quickly.
Let it cut more deep.

Let it ferment and season you
As few human
Or even divine ingredients can.

Something missing in my heart tonight
Has made my eyes so soft,
My voice,
So tender,

My need of God
Absolutely
Clear.

- Hafiz, 14th century Persian poet


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

This poem has a lot of personal meaning for me:

____________________
I lost my easy God - the one whose name
I knew since childhood.
I knew his temper, his sullen outrage, his ritual forgiveness...
I never told him how he frightened me,
how he followed me as a child
When I played with friends or begged for candy
on Halloween...
He the mysterious took all mystery away,
corroded my imagination,
Controlled the stars and would not let them
speak for themselves.

Now he haunts me seldom: some fierce umbilical is broken.
I live with my own fragile hopes and sudden rising despair.
Now I do not weep for my sins; I have learned to love them and
to know that they are the wounds that make love real...
I walk alone, but not so terrified as when he held my hand...
Perhaps I have no God - what does it matter?
I have beauty and joy and transcending loneliness,
I have the beginning of love - as beautiful as it is feeble,
as free as it is human...

I sense the call of creation, I feel its swelling in my hands,
I can lust and love, eat and drink, sleep and rise,
but my easy God is gone - and in his stead
The mystery of loneliness and love.

- "My Easy God", Fr. James Kavanaugh


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

This is more of a prayer, but it expresses how I feel lately

Our God, the Guide of humanity, let Your spirit rule this nation and its citizens, that their deeds may be prompted by a love of justice and right, and bear fruit in goodness and peace.
Bless our people with love of righteousness.

Teach us to work for the welfare of all, to diminish the evils that beset us, and to enlarge our nation’s virtues.
Bless our people with civic courage.

Bless our striving to make real the dream of Your kingdom, when we shall put an end to the suffering we now inflict upon each other.
Bless our people with a vision of Your kingdom on earth.

For You have endowed us with noble powers; help us to use them wisely, and with compassion.
Bless our people with a wise and feeling heart.

You have given us freedom to choose between good and evil. May we choose good, that our children may inherit from us the blessings of dignity and freedom, prosperity and peace.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

good stuff guys...keep it coming


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

_Loaves & Fishes_, by David Whyte:

This is not
the age of information

This *not*
the age of information

Forget the news
and the radio
and the blurred screen

This is the time
of loaves
and fishes

People are hungry
and one good word is bread
for a thousand


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

_Job 7:11_

Therefore I will not restrain my mouth;
I will speak in the anguish of my spirit;
I will complain in the bitterness of my soul.

Am I the sea, or a sea monster,
that thou settest a guard over me?

When I say, "My bed will comfort me, my couch will ease my complain," then thou dost scare me with dreams and terrify me with visions,
So that I would choose strangling and death rather than my bones.

I loathe my life; I would not live for ever.
Let me alone, for my days are a breath.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Loneliness (from the “Gates of Prayer” prayer book):

I have been one acquainted with the night.
I have walked out in rain – and back in rain.
I have out-walked the furthest city light.

I have looked down the saddest city lane.
I have passed by the watchman on his beat
And dropped my eyes, unwilling to explain.

I have stood still and stopped the sound of feet
When far away an interrupted cry
Came over houses from another street,

But not to call me back or say goodbye;
And further still at an unearthly height,
One luminary clock against the sky

Proclaimed the time was neither wrong nor right.
I have been one acquainted with the night.


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

Lord lift me up out 
Of this mire…
Fill my heart with your fire of love…

Take away this pain and despair,
So I may worship you with all my
Hearts desire…

Lord I pray
Wipe away these tears and fill my soul with nothing but 
Praise,
O Lord, I cry to you in your almighty high,
With a breath blow away my misery,
So I may walk in your company…

Lord, I yearn to show you
Praise and Love…
And live by your precious commands…

Oh Lord, I need
Your help and wisdom, to show
Me the right path to take…

I feel so loss and lonely,
On my knees I pray to you
Find this loss sheep,
And bring me into your sheltered
Family.

Amen


debs


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

I walk In…


I walk in, out of the storm,
Conflict that erupts in my soul,
To find shelter in the sanctuary, it feels so real, so warm,
Is it reality? In the glow of our Lord,

No sooner, in a flicker, the door closes,
Back into the chaos, a jolt smashes
Me back into my own will driven insanity.

In the middle of the darkness, when the souls 
Of the light are at rest,
The soul I fight with is restless and at 
Full charge.
Lightning touches all the nerves,
Sparks of fear, loneliness, ignite, and
Overtake my thoughts,

I search for my sedative, His word
Crying out for stillness, I drink
From the source of life, the Truth

These false feelings, shall they pass?
Not to be overtaken by the endless
Shadows, darkened crevices of
Worthlessness, uselessness and shame,
As the shadow creeps and strangles
The desire to see tomorrow,

Just as quick as the storm blew in,
The Son shines upon the dark clouds,
With one breath they are blown away.

The refreshing rain of the great redeemer 
And his Love supplies an undeniable 
Relief of hope,
A new day begins, the doors of the sanctuary open,

The hours of the darkened storms 
Are lesser, with each season of
Growth,
And what once was a glimmer, 
Is now a burst of truth,
The spirit screams out, yearning for 
The glory of Hope, Love and Kindness. 


debs


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

love the poetry Debs


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

ops 

thank you


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

Dear Lord,
Take this Jumbled mess of stuff and 
Mold it into your will,
Take this pain that is ripping at my soul, and throw it in the pit of fire,
Show me your love that you so promise,
So I may feel it in every living cell of my body,

Lord My God,
These tears that refuse to flow, take them and wipe them away with your softened 
Hand, and cleanse me with a cascade of your light that will take me out of this darkness I have put around myself.

Lord 
Forgive me for all the scars I have inflicted on your image,
And all the insults I have thrown against your child,

Oh God
Send me the strength of a thousand men, to fight this battle and agony
Of self,
Place your shield of love and kindness
Around my soul,
So I may feel nothing but you safety,

Oh My Lord
Protect me from my old self, so my new self can shine in your loving eyes,

In this I pray in Jesus Christ name
Amen


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

Grace



Today I may stumble and trip
Among 
The thorns…
Gods grace lifts me up and sends me on my way…

When I remember of all the horrible mistakes I have made and failures
And temptations I have succumbed to in the past,
Gods grace wipes it all away in one breath…

And when I feel life is dark and hopeless…
Gods grace shines a light into the pit and a path is shown to the truth
And hope…

And when I have fallen and hit the bottom,
Gods grace comes and picks me up and shows me
The door to Jesus’s heart…

And when the “self” comes out to play the games of Satan,
And I feel as if I have lost the battle…
Gods grace comes in and stands beside me, with arms around…to win the war

And when I thought I slammed the door, so tight there’s no chance of it opening…
Gods grace always finds me, 
And loosens the pain that has been keeping it shut…

Today I have seen and found a renewed hope,
Only because…
Gods grace graced my soul.


debs


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

I was emailed this poem, on wait..

thought I would share it....
___________________________
Wait
by Russell Kelfer 

Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried; 
Quietly, patiently, lovingly, God replied. 
I pled and I wept for a clue to my fate . . . 
And the Master so gently said, "Wait." 


"Wait? you say wait?" my indignant reply. 
"Lord, I need answers, I need to know why!
Is your hand shortened? Or have you not heard?
By faith I have asked, and I'm claiming your Word. 


"My future and all to which I relate 
Hangs in the balance, and you tell me to wait? 
I'm needing a 'yes', a go-ahead sign, 
Or even a 'no' to which I can resign. 


"You promised, dear Lord, that if we believe, 
We need but to ask, and we shall receive. 
And Lord I've been asking, and this is my cry:
I'm weary of asking! I need a reply." 


Then quietly, softly, I learned of my fate, 
As my Master replied again, "Wait." 
So I slumped in my chair, defeated and taut, 
And grumbled to God, "So, I'm waiting for what?" 


He seemed then to kneel, and His eyes met with mine . . . 
and He tenderly said, "I could give you a sign. 
I could shake the heavens and darken the sun. 
I could raise the dead and cause mountains to run.


"I could give all you seek and pleased you would be. 
You'd have what you want, but you wouldn't know Me. 
You'd not know the depth of my love for each saint. 
You'd not know the power that I give to the faint.


"You'd not learn to see through clouds of despair;
You'd not learn to trust just by knowing I'm there.
You'd not know the joy of resting in Me
When darkness and silence are all you can see.


"You'd never experience the fullness of love
When the peace of My spirit descends like a dove.
You would know that I give, and I save, for a start,
But you'd not know the depth of the beat of My heart.


"The glow of my comfort late into the night,
The faith that I give when you walk without sight.
The depth that's beyond getting just what you ask
From an infinite God who makes what you have last.


"You'd never know, should your pain quickly flee,
What it means that My grace is sufficient for thee.
Yes, your dearest dreams overnight would come true,
But, oh, the loss, if you missed what I'm doing in you.


"So, be silent, my child, and in time you will see
That the greatest of gifts is to truly know me.
And though oft My answers seem terribly late,
My most precious answer of all is still . . . Wait."


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

this is something I decided to put in words,
its a place I have been going to, in my times of depression...

My Comfort Zone…

There this place I go, when things
Of this world, and my mind, have me so down,

When life’s stresses have me tied in a knot,
So tight, there seems no hope of freedom…

It’s a painting only my imagination can conjure,
Colors and sounds so vivid, no artist can put on canvas…

It’s a place in time,
On a late afternoon, in mid summer,
With a cool breeze bringing relief from a hot day…
The suns rays are filtering thru the trees, bringing 
A radiant glow to everything they caress,

As I walk to the meeting place, to comfort my soul,
I can feel the warmth of the sun relaxing my face and arms…
A sensation that puts every cell at ease…

As I get closer, butterflies of every color that exists,
Dart here and there, aimlessly leaving a fragrance of love…
As I get closer to my place, 
In the distance, I can hear the faint sounds of water
Cascading slowly over the rocks, singing a soothing sound.

I look over, and they’re amongst the infinite shades of green,
Flowers of every type, a natural made bench, carved out of an ancient 
Log, belonging to the earth itself…

And their sitting, ever so comfortably, on this bench, 
With his toes playfully resting in
This babbling brook, on a warm summers afternoon,
With the rays of the sunlight giving him a glow, only He 
Can have…
Sits my friend Jesus…

Without so much of a resistance in my heart,
I sit alongside Him, my body and soul…
And as I sit there with a tear of pain, and Joy at the same time…
His strong arms, embrace, my soul, my life,
And comforts me with His holiness, and grace.
A sense of peace, surrounds us, as we sit there…

No words need to be said, there in stillness,
Listening to the songs of the brook, flowing into eternity,
The flutter of the butterflies as they canter
From one surreal flower to the next…
The trees swaying gracefully to a heavenly
Sound of the warm breeze…
The warmth sun on our faces,
A love that cannot be described in my world,

I sit there for a few moments, 
Quenching a thirst, that has no description,

Now I must leave, and go back to a reality
For some more time, 
To wait and live a life only for Him,
Till the time comes,
When I can stay with 
Him in this place for eternity….

As I walk off, I can see in his eyes, all the promises,
As if He was saying…
It will be all right, just have faith, 
Comeback anytime…



Debs Mcculloch


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

I wrote this this morning in my Blog...its how I was feeling this morning... and for some reason, thought to share it here also....

I stand, Looking out the window, 
on a Beautiful spring day, 
trying to get the courage 
up, 
to face yet another 24 hours, 
not knowing 
what is in store... 

buried deep, 
is a desire, to face all 
the daily demons, temptations, 
in a shout.. 
you do not belong here now... 
for I have died, 
and I am, reborn... 

As my Soul 
stands there, watching 
the world go by, 
craving to be a part, 

yet, being held down, 
by my own leashed will... 

The one true love, 
whom has become my 
daily nourishment, 
gently nudges me out the door, 
to face yet another 
day, 
and with Him in me... 
The faith, and comfort... 
is becoming , 
ever so slowly, 
layer at a time, 
my daily encouragement 
to go onwards... 
and face the twisting road, 
towards Eternity....

debs


----------



## fiendly (Jan 2, 2004)

I like your poem especially the last paragraph. Very inspiring. It reminds me of a saying I read"Courage is fear after prayers"


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

thank you Fiendly,

you just answered my question,
I was wondering if anyone was getting sick of my writings...

wasnt sure if I should add another one...

but why not..its from God not me..

Just as I come up for air,
And can feel the sunshine of 
His love ,
Taking and breathing in
His promises,
Knowing I have a few moments of peace,
Praying for it to 
Refresh my darkened soul,
And renew the living cells with 
His Glorious appearance,

Joy filters into emotions,
Causing a spasm of hope…

In an unexpected moment, 
The mind begins to 
Suffocate the breath of His Truths…

The lies begin to overtake the Shinning warmth of 
His Love…a darkness begins 
To wrap its hand around the heart,
Sadness plunges the peace 
Into a chasm of fear, loneliness,
And shame…
The truth has again 
Become shrouded by
A deceiver…

The tears begin to flow, 
Giving a fuel to the pain,
The confusion is awakened,
Uncertainty overtakes,
Not sure where to turn, 
In a darkness that has blinded the sight of the light…

Without a thought,
A prayer is cried out,
O Lord, you promised to be there, 
Not to forsake me,
To just have faith, that you are always
By my side,
This storm that
Has taken me under,
Into the depths of depression,
And insecurities…
Will pass, 
When the clouds 
Have broken, and the 
Sight has been restored,
The Promise
Of believing…

Will become 
Stronger, in preparation.
For the 
Circumstances
Of this world….

Debs M.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

This was written by a "storyteller" who I like named Brian Andreas.

Discovering the Moon

When I first discovered 
the moon, he said,
I gave it a different name,
but everyone kept calling it
the moon.

The real name never caught on.

- Brian Andreas


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

God is not nice
God is not an uncle
God is an earthquake.

- Hasidic saying


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOVE THAT Caedmon


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

[edit - delete]


----------



## meekgeek (Aug 1, 2005)

The deeper that sorrow carves into your being, 
the more joy you can contain.
Is not the cup that holds your wine the very cup 
that was burned in the potter's oven?
And is not the lute that soothes your spirit, 
the very wood that was hollowed with knives?

--Khalil Gibran


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I wrote this poem this morning, on a lark. I wrote it in Spanish first and then translated it into English. Sometimes I like to write things in Spanish first because it helps me to "strip away" some of the wordsy crap that likes to sneak into my writing. (If you have some constructive criticism of my admittedly non-native Spanish or of my English version, feel free to offer it.)

Hope you like it. I have no title for it.

________________

Tu, esa fuerza inalcanzable y inesperado esperanza,
Que a todos momentos me encierre en brazos de viento susurrando,
Que me besa con rayas de luz de la luna,
Y me da todo lo bueno y lo malo paque me haga tu obra maestra:
Solo pido una cosa:
Que sigues dandome lo que queda en esta vida
Sea por mi aprovecha o por mi derrota
Porque eres Tu ese que me busca,
Por estos momentitos de raridad, claridad de vista,
Momentos en que veo
Otra vez,
Que nunca puedo vivir lejos de Ti.

You, that unsurpassed force and unhoped-for hope,
Which in every moment encircles me in whispering breezes,
Who kisses me with rays of moonlight,
And gives me every good and bad thing, so that I become your work of art:
I ask for only one thing:
That You keep giving me whatever is left in this life
Whether it be for my good or ill
Because it is You who looks for me,
Through these glances of strangeness, of clear vision,
Moments when I see
Once again,
That I can never live away from You.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

No tenia ninguna idea que usted hablo espanol! De donde es usted, sus padres?


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

awesome Chris!


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Medusa

No mythologies can elaborate
the pain at the roots
your horror comes
when the serpents sleep
it is then
that they become glazed
in salt
it is then too
that your mouth and eyes
open 
simultaneously

- John Hejduk, architect


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Hema, yo y toda mi familia venemos de Utah. Somos anglosajones. Aprendi el español en escuela y todo eso.

Gracias Karen!


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ahh, you could have fooled me!


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

um...yo quiero taco bell!  t


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

This is my favorite poem of all time:

Footprints in the Sand 
Mary Stevenson

One night a man had a dream. He dreamed he was
walking along the beach with the Lord. Across the
sky flashed scenes from his life. For each scene, he
noticed two sets of footprints in the sand: one
belonging to him, and the other to the Lord. When
the last scene of his life flashed before him, he
looked back at the footprints in the sand. He
noticed that many times along the path of his life
there was only one set of footprints. He also noticed
that it happened at the very lowest and saddest
times in his life. This really bothered him and he
questioned the Lord about it. "Lord, You said that
once I decided to follow you, You'd walk with me all
the way. But I have noticed that during the most
troublesome times in my life, there is only one set
of footprints. I don't understand why when I needed
you most you would leave me." The Lord replied,
"My son, My precious child, I love you and I would
never leave you. During your times of trial and
suffering, when you see only one set of footprints, it
was then that I Carried You."


----------



## meekgeek (Aug 1, 2005)

Remember
Joy Harjo

Remember the sky that you were born under,
know each of the star's stories.
Remember the moon, know who she is. I met her
in a bar once in Iowa City.
Remember the sun's birth at dawn, that is the
strongest point of time. Remember sundown
and the giving away to night.
Remember your birth, how your mother struggled
to give you form and breath. You are evidence of
her life, and her mother's, and hers.
Remember your father, his hands cradling
your mother's flesh, and maybe her heart, too
and maybe not.
He is your life, also.
Remember the earth whose skin you are.
Red earth yellow earth white earth brown earth
black earth we are earth.
Remember the plants, trees, animal life who all have their
tribes, their families, their histories, too. Talk to them,
listen to them. They are alive poems.
Remember the wind. Remember her voice. She knows the
origin of this universe. I heard her singing Kiowa war
dance songs at the corner of Fourth and Central once.
Remember that you are all people and that all people
are you.
Remember that you are this universe and that this
universe is you.
Remember that all is in motion, is growing, is you.
Remember that language comes from this. 
Remember the dance that language is, that life is.
Remember
to remember.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

One of my favorites:

Late have I loved you, O Beauty ever ancient, ever new, late have I loved you! You were within me, but I was outside, and it was there that I searched for you. In my unloveliness I plunged into the lovely things which you created. You were with me, but I was not with you. Created things kept me from you; yet if they had not been in you they would have not been at all. You called, you shouted, and you broke through my deafness. You flashed, you shone, and you dispelled my blindness. You breathed you fragrance on me; I drew in breath and now I pant for you. I have tasted you, now I hunger and thirst for more. You touched me, and I burned for your peace.

Saint Augustine


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*A New Day*

A whole new day confronts me now
With challenges to meet.
I will go forth with confidence,
Without delusion or defeat.

My Lord is here beside me
As I strive to forge ahead
With utmost optimism
On the pathways where I tread.

I will not let adversity
Allow my faith to quell;
I'll lean upon my Lord this day
Trusting...all goes well.

This whole new day holds promises
I will conquer and achieve.
I cannot fail nor foster fear 
When I continue to believe.

I know that yesterday is gone-
Not to dwell on failures past,
I'll make the most of every hour
Long as this day will last.

I will take pride in all I do,
My values redefined,
This day will be exemplified,
For God controls my heart and mind.

A whole new day He gives to me,
Fresh and new and free from sins.
My life restored...God's love prevails...
I smile and rejoice as this new day begins.

by: Patience Allison Hartbauer


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

brokenlight said:


> One of my favorites:
> 
> Late have I loved you, O Beauty ever ancient, ever new, late have I loved you! You were within me, but I was outside, and it was there that I searched for you. In my unloveliness I plunged into the lovely things which you created. You were with me, but I was not with you. Created things kept me from you; yet if they had not been in you they would have not been at all. You called, you shouted, and you broke through my deafness. You flashed, you shone, and you dispelled my blindness. You breathed you fragrance on me; I drew in breath and now I pant for you. I have tasted you, now I hunger and thirst for more. You touched me, and I burned for your peace.
> 
> Saint Augustine


I always liked that one.

Good link to some poetry. Lots, from Rilke to Maya Angelou to John Donne and more: http://www.allspirit.co.uk/poetryindex.html


----------



## meekgeek (Aug 1, 2005)

Are you looking for me?

Are you looking for me? I am in the next seat.
My shoulder is against yours.
you will not find me in the stupas, not in Indian shrine
rooms, nor in synagogues, nor in cathedrals:
not in masses, nor kirtans, not in legs winding
around your own neck, nor in eating nothing but
vegetables.
When you really look for me, you will see me
instantly --
you will find me in the tiniest house of time.
Kabir says: Student, tell me, what is God?
He is the breath inside the breath. 

--Kabir


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

I am….

I am a Child of the Great I am,
I am a child of God,
I am a Sister of Jesus,
And the Holy Spirit Dwells
In me…

I may not be wealthy,
But I am enriched in Gods Grace,
And Love,

My Self-esteem, my not be at its highest point,
And self-worth needs to be lifted,
But, I am worthy of Gods 
Love, and mercy,
And HE esteems my Life…

I have not acquired many worldly items,
And not seen many places of this world,
But,
God is my world, my Life,
And I gladly give
What I have over to
The Great I am, 
My God, My Lord,
My Savior,
And the one whom 
Indwells in me…

Darkness will enter my 
Soul at moments,
And Hopelessness my creep in the back
Door, when I am asleep,
But,
My God is the Light,
That empowers the darkness,
Jesus is my Lamp,
That shines his light,
And dissipates 
The hopelessness,
And quenches my thirst
With His living word….

My Knowledge is not that of a 
Scholar,
Wisdom,
Has plenty of room to grow,
My pride is not inflated,
But…
Everything I may need to know,
God will supply,
And with each lesson,
Wisdom is enhanced,
And Daily I humble myself,
And will, over to Him,
For His will to be done,
Not mine….

I was born a sinner,
I am a sinner,
This I know…
Temptation will come my way,
As it is part of this Life,
Yet 
Through it all, 
This is why,
Jesus died on the Cross,
At Calvary,
Shed his blood
And washed away
My sins of 
Yesterday,
Today,
And the days to come,

And still,
The cross stands there, for me to lay my burdens,
And pains, for Him to carry,
For…
The Lord loves me,
I am his child,
He will never forsake me,
He is my Father,
Jesus is my Brother,
And the Holy Spirit
Is my Guide, 
To live a life
For the 
Great I am,
My God

debs McCulloch


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Footnote to Howl by Allen Ginsberg

Holy! Holy! Holy! Holy! Holy! Holy! Holy! Holy! Holy!
Holy! Holy! Holy! Holy! Holy! Holy!
The world is holy! The soul is holy! The skin is holy!
The nose is holy! The tongue and cock and hand
and a**hole holy!
Everything is holy! everybody's holy! everywhere is
holy! everyday is in eternity! Everyman's an
angel!
The bum's as holy as the seraphim! the madman is
holy as you my soul are holy!
The typewriter is holy the poem is holy the voice is
holy the hearers are holy the ecstasy is holy!
Holy Peter holy Allen holy Solomon holy Lucien holy
Kerouac holy Huncke holy Burroughs holy Cassady
holy the unknown buggered and suffering
beggars holy the hideous human angels!
Holy my mother in the insane asylum! Holy the *****
of the grandfathers of Kansas!
Holy the groaning saxophone! Holy the bop
apocalypse! Holy the jazzbands marijuana
hipsters peace & junk & drums!
Holy the solitudes of skyscrapers and pavements! Holy
the cafeterias filled with the millions! Holy the
mysterious rivers of tears under the streets!
Holy the lone juggernaut! Holy the vast lamb of the
middle class! Holy the crazy shepherds of rebellion
Who digs Los Angeles IS Los Angeles!
Holy New York Holy San Francisco Holy Peoria &
Seattle Holy Paris Holy Tangiers Holy Moscow
Holy Istanbul!
Holy time in eternity holy eternity in time holy the
clocks in space holy the fourth dimension holy
the fifth International holy the Angel in Moloch!
Holy the sea holy the desert holy the railroad holy the
locomotive holy the visions holy the hallucinations
holy the miracles holy the eyeball holy the
abyss!
Holy forgiveness! mercy! charity! faith! Holy! Ours!
bodies! suffering! magnanimity!
Holy the supernatural extra brilliant intelligent
kindness of the soul!


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

stillwaters said:


> I am&#8230;.
> 
> I am a Child of the Great I am,
> I am a child of God,
> ...


awesome poem Debs!


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

A short poem I wrote:
------
Home is a place of safety,
An oasis from the world around me.
Home is in my Father,
Who was, and is, and will always be.
------

And a poem I got at church:
------
The U In JesUs

Before U were thought of or time had begun,
God even stuck U in the name of His Son.

And each time U pray, you'll see it's true,
You can't spell out JesUs and not include U.

You're a pretty big part of His wonderful name,
For U, He was born; that's why He came.

And His great love for U is the reason He died.
It even takes U to spell crUcified.

Isn't it thrilling and splendidly grand,
He rose from the dead, with U in His plan?

The stones split away, the gold trUmpet blew,
and this word resUrrection is spelled with a U.

When JesUs left earth at His upward ascension,
He felt there was one thing He just had to mention.

"Go into the world and tell them it's true,
That I love them all - Just like I love U."

So many great people are spelled with a U,
Don't they have a right to know JesUs too?

It all depends now on what U will do,
He'd like them to know,
But it all starts with U.

Will U pass it on?
-----

God Bless,
~Jennilee~


----------

